# سوال عن كيفيه رمي توصيلات الكهرباء في سقف هولوبلوك (هوردي)



## molateam2 (31 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم
الرجاء المساعدة في توضيح كيفية تمرير مواسير الكهرباء في سقف هوردي؟ وهل البلوك ثابت هل يمكن تثبيت مروحة سقف مثلا على البلوك ام انه يجب التثبيت على مناطق العصب

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## molateam2 (31 أغسطس 2011)

امممم مافي معلوم؟؟


----------



## heshhesh1500 (31 أغسطس 2011)

ياريت فعلا حد من المهندسين الافاضل يجوبنا على السؤال المهم ده


----------



## himoz_007 (1 سبتمبر 2011)

خراطيم السقف تمشي في الاعصاب بين البلوكات وبس كده وبتتجمع في عمود وفوقه كمرات مدفونه

اتفرج علي الكهربائي وهوا بيعملها ومش هيسالك امشي الخراطيم ازاي يا بشمهندس

م\ ابراهيم الشافعي


----------



## eng atoof (1 سبتمبر 2011)

الخراطيم تمر فى الاعصاب و لو احتاج الامر تفرغ لها مسار فى البلوك


----------



## خالدالشرقاوى (1 سبتمبر 2011)

من الافضل ان تسير مواسير الكهرباء داخل الاعصاب لضمان ثباتها بعد فك الفرمات الخشبية وخاصة عند استعمال بلوكات الفوم بدلا من بلوكات الطوب


----------



## رزق حجاوي (1 سبتمبر 2011)

molateam2 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الرجاء المساعدة في توضيح كيفية تمرير مواسير الكهرباء في سقف هوردي؟ وهل البلوك ثابت هل يمكن تثبيت مروحة سقف مثلا على البلوك ام انه يجب التثبيت على مناطق العصب
> ولكم جزيل الشكر


السلام عليكم



بخصوص بايبات (مواسير ) التمديدات الكهربائية في اسقف بلاطات الهوردي فهي تتم باحدى طريقتين

اذا كان البايبات pipes من النوع المرن flexible pvc pipe فعندها يتم تركيب هذه البايبات ضمن الاعصاب وفي داخل الربس حسب المخطط الكهرباء للاسقف.







اذا كانت البايبات من النوع الصلب rigid pipe
وهي تكون من PVC Pipe or معندها يكون التمديد ضمن بلاطة الكفر فوق الربس وحسب المخططات المعمارية كما في الصورة التالية






مواسير الكهرباء باللون الاسود جيث تم التركيب فوق الربس وضمن بلاطة الكفر.

اذا كان هناك سقف مستعار flase ceiling فعندها تكون التمديدات خارجية يتم ثبيتها بالسقف بواسطة المرابط.



> وهل البلوك ثابت هل يمكن تثبيت مروحة سقف مثلا على البلوك ام انه يجب التثبيت على مناطق العصب


 


يتم تثبيت مراوحfans (السقفية )كما يلي (الترتيب من الاكثر امانا الى الاقل):-
تم تركيب حديد تسليح قطر 10 مم على شكل حرف اوميغا في السقف قبل الصب في وسط الغرفة .
التثبيت بواسطة open hook Anchor قطر 8 مم في العصب rib وليس في الربس (البلوك).





عمل فتحة (قطر 5سم) في الربس ووضع قضيب تسليح قطر (10 او 12 مم) بطول 40سم بحيث تيم تركيب المروحة في منتصف طول قضيب التسليح (وضع علام لمنتصف القضيب) لضمان ان التحميل سيكون على 2 بلوكة على الاقل.


----------



## molateam2 (1 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لكل اللي ساعدوني بالمعلومات اللي عندهم
الله يجازيكم خير


----------



## ابن البلد (1 سبتمبر 2011)

عندنا يقوم الكهربائي بإزالة أحجار البلوك حيث يلزم , ونضيف حديد تسليح قطر 8ملم , وطبعا يكون حديد تسليح علوي .
لكن لا نضع حديد التسليح العلوي إلا بعد أن ينهي الكهربائي عمله .
ولكنه يضع المواسير في العصب


----------



## ايمن حسين (1 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا للجميع على المشاركة والتفاعل


----------



## محمود عوض حسن (27 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكور يا أخى


----------



## المهندس / آدم (28 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------

